# DCC FINALLY!!!!!!!!!



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

So I finally picked up a DCC system. I bartered with a guy who was getting out of the hobby. He wanted a compound bow, which I cant shoot anymore, and he traded straight up for a MRC Prodify Advance DCC system. Easy to set up 3.5amp capacity. Already have my first 4 locos set up to it. Love this system. Glad I went with this.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As you expand your layout, you'll love the DCC even more. It's awesome
!!


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

So far its really really worth it. Im loving the sound and ability to have digital prototypical speeds.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

remember to fix the subway cars.


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

wingnut163 said:


> remember to fix the subway cars.


I will have PM you when im ready and only if I decide to convert this subway set to DCC. Not sure if im going to yet.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

HOTrainNut said:


> I will have PM you when im ready and only if I decide to convert this subway set to DCC. Not sure if im going to yet.



Don't worry, as someone who just installed his first decoder about 20 minutes ago, it was really easy.


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> Don't worry, as someone who just installed his first decoder about 20 minutes ago, it was really easy.


The train were talking about its a proto 1000 Subway set for NYC subway. It requires cutting a resistor off one of the boards for DCC to work in a 4 car consist. It only works with 3 cars if you dont modify that PC board.


----------

